# Snow Goose Event



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

looks like there is going to be a snow goose event at the rogers, MN cabelas on Feb 27 & 28. Should be a good time.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I heard that also, does anyone know where we can get more information on it?


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I know if you were to call cabelas they could tell you about it. Otherwise I know some of the pro staffs that will be there can tell you what they know as well. As far as I know now Avery, Dakota, Mossy Oak, Federal, Buck Gardner and maybe more will be there should be fun.


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

Just checked the web site and still don't see anything on this. Can anyone confirm if this is actually happening? Thanks!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Not possible Buck Gardner is coming to Grand Forks Men Show the 27th and 28th.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Go to Cabelas and go to retail stores. It wasnt under Rogers, MN earlier but it is up now.
Hope this helps.


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

I do see it on their site now. Thanks for the update. It also says that Buck Gardner will be there. I hope to meet him.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I happen to know with out a doubt Buck Gardner will be in Grand Forks at the time that Cabelas has him speaking at the show on their website. I booked him personally. So if your going to see Buck at Rodgers Cabelas, don't get your hopes up because he will be in Grand Forks all weekend at the Grand Forks Men Show. Just letting everyone know Inless they have the dates mixed up on the website.


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

Cabelas has it in writing. Buck is my guy. I know he won't let me down. Hmmm Man Show or Cabelas, I think I know which one he would rather do, I think hell be at Cabelas inless I am wrong.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Guys, Buck is not going to be there. He will have staff there representing Buck Gardner calls, not the man himself. Mike Lebsack is the name of the staffer. So if Rogers is advertising something different then thats their mistake.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well sense he will be at the Men Show all weekend. I guess you answered our own question. And I just talked to Buck on the phone and he will not be at Cabelas. He will be in Grand Forks all weekend at the Grand Forks Men Show. Which is sponsored by Cabela's! If you would also like to listen to a full live interview with Buck you can listen to 1310 KNOX online, on February 26th at 10 am in the morning. You can also come to the show and visit with Big Sean Hammock.


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

Can I get his number? :thumb:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

feathersandpoo said:


> Can I get his number? :thumb:


stalker???


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah Buck will not be at the Rogers, MN Cabelas he Will be at the mens show. Mike Lesback and Marty Dietz will be at the Rogers Cabelas they are from Buck Gardner.


----------

